# Are these corks the same ?



## Kashew (Sep 15, 2008)

Are these the same corks? whats different about them? besides the label on the 2nd

http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=2310B 

http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=2320B


----------



## grapeman (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes they are basically the same cork. One has a grape design on and the other has George's brand on them. They both are excellent corks.


----------



## smurfe (Sep 16, 2008)

I believe they are the exact same cork just printed different. You can get that same cork with your own print on them if you want to buy a bulk lot of 1000 I believe.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 16, 2008)

Im not sure as 1 says perfect agglomerate and 1 doesnt . Im going to say no as the prices are also different. Im guessing that the ones with Fine Vine Wines written on them are just a little cheaper because he buys them in bigger bulk. I think we George to answer this with any true answer though.I PM'ed George so will find out later.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Wade E (Sep 16, 2008)

Those Corks are exactly the same, those words are from the Boss's mouth!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 16, 2008)

Like I said, they are basically the same cork- the only difference is one says FineVineWines on one side and The Winemaker's Toystore ont the other side and the other one has a simple grape design on it.
I find they work best in the floor corker when applied dry. If you wet them, it dampens the coating and when it dries it makes them harder to remove from the bottle. Applied dry, they slip right in and come right back out real easy. They also hold up better than a real cork when you have a rough handling corkscrew. The real corks sometimes tend to crumble.


----------



## Kashew (Sep 16, 2008)

So they are the same. thatsgood to know. That way if you want no label you can get the other one. Next questions how long will they keep? do you need to make a Cork humadore? and do they work as easy with the Hand corker or table one? Should they be applied dry in those also? AS I have had many Real cork Crumble on me upon opening thats why i think this is the best way to go.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 16, 2008)

They will keep a long time if kept unopened in the bag. Geoge is putting his in ziplocks now and it is very easy to use what you need, squeeze the air out and reseal. 


I can onlu speak of using the floor corker myself since I only did one batch with a hand corker before "graduating" If budget is a concern, the Portuguese corker is a lot cheaper and almost as good. Others can comment on the method they use for the hand corkers.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry Rich, I did not read your post correctly and thought that you were not sure. I apologize for that. I wish items were labeled the same in this world. As far as corkers go there are a few different hand corkers. The Portuguese dble lever which I used to use quite a bit will put these in but sometime you will most likely struggle on 1 or 2 per batch of wine. The Portuguese floor corker or even better the Italian are worth every $ and will pay you back with ease and speed in 1 batch IMO. With either floor corker they just slide right into the bottle.


----------

